# Struggling with shoulder press



## Roots (Nov 8, 2013)

Hi peeps..

Just a quickey 

Lately I've been struggling with shoulder press, still stuck on 5kg (confirmation of a newbie, or you already knew because I don't have a profile pic  )

Question: is there any other exercise tips advice bro science lol you experts can throw at me would be greatly appreciated..

Beginner 1 month into programme

3 day split ABA BAB

Workout A - squats bpress rows pull ups triceps pushdowns calf raises

Workout B - dead lifts shoulder press bicep curls push ups abs

(From time to time I throw in extra chest db press incline/decline bb press)

Minimum 45 Max 60 mins

4 day rest weekend included woopee !!

Appreciate the help


----------



## Mogy (Oct 21, 2013)

Are you talking about barbell shoulder press or dumbbell?


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Also barbell are you doing it to the front or back?


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Also you need to add hamstrings into your routine.


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Also maybe do three times a week and push, pull and legs.


----------



## A_L (Feb 17, 2012)

Don't worry about how much your lifting everyone has to start somewhere :thumb:

If you have hit a plateu you could:

Have a full week rest

Lower weights

Maybe just stick to your compounds dont do any assistance, don't forget DB press also incorporates shoulders to a certain extent.

Do you have a day off between sessions? maybe try this.

Make sure you have enough fuel/food


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Get on YouTube

Search for mark Rippetoe press

'Tim Donahey' channel on there has a decent selection of marks video's.

Coach Rip is the boss ;-)


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

5kg? I am surprised you can manage to wear a watch.

Seriously, do you have any limitations of movement?


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Eat more food train harder then sleep it off repeat... As for your shoulder routine plenty of stuff to search on you tube mix it up utilise all that is avail to you in the gym..


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

A-L. i doubt they hit a plateux at 5kg. i also doubt they need a weeks rest

after only 4 weeks training..

op needs to be a bit more specific as to what (she) i presume is struggling with.

movement or weight or technique etc..


----------



## *Ryan* (Nov 5, 2013)

so in total its 25kg or the bar would be 20 and 5 on each side, making it 30 your stuck on? Bit confused

Yeah like others have said can you elaborate..


----------



## Machine1983 (Nov 27, 2013)

25kg??!!?? troll


----------

